# Canon EOS 7D Confirmed?



## Azyiu (Dec 6, 2007)

For those of you who have long been dreaming about an affordable full-frame D-SLR body, this rumor could be a welcoming news.

Canon EOS 7D - Comfirmed!: Canon EOS-1D/1Ds/5D Forum: Digital Photography Review

If this rumor holds any truth, Canon is about to release a 12 mega pixel, full frame D-SLR body, the EOS 7D.  @ 5fps, it surely beats the much slower and much more expensive EOS 5D!  Meanwhile, I also wanted to point out, other rumors suggest the next EOS D-SLR body is going to be a 5D Mk II instead. So let's not get too excited until next Feb. That's when Canon typically release info on any new products.

To support the claim, here is the UPC code Canon already obtained for this possible new D-SLR. I guess we can only wait and see.

Canon's EOS 7D gets its very own UPC? - Engadget

P.S. I highly doubt the UPC is for real though.


----------



## Decreate (Dec 25, 2007)

Just got myself a 1D Mk III so I guess I'll be skipping this...


----------



## Uber Mega (Dec 25, 2007)

Cool news, i can't afford the lenses to do the that spec justice though.

400D/Rebel XTi for me


----------



## Azyiu (Dec 27, 2007)

Decreate said:


> Just got myself a 1D Mk III so I guess I'll be skipping this...



Dude, I am pretty sure you sir own the best D-SLR body among us.   Just out of curiousity, what kind of photography do you do? And, why didn't you buy the 1Ds Mk III instead? I would LOVE to own the 1Ds Mk III for sure.


----------



## Decreate (Dec 27, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> Dude, I am pretty sure you sir own the best D-SLR body among us.   Just out of curiousity, what kind of photography do you do? And, why didn't you buy the 1Ds Mk III instead? I would LOVE to own the 1Ds Mk III for sure.



Its been a dream of mine to own a 1 series camera for a long time (better AF, better build, weather sealing etc...) and although the 1Ds Mk III would've probably been better for me (landscapes, buildings etc...), it was just something I couldn't afford....so I settled for the next best thing which was the 1D Mk III. Hopefully by next year's Macau Grand Prix I would have enough $$$ to get a decent tele lens so that I could take some decent racing photos and also start taking some decent bird photos as well...


----------



## Azyiu (Dec 27, 2007)

I hear you, man. I dream of owning a full frame D-SLR, so it is either the replacement to the 5D, or I would consider going all the way for the 1Ds Mk III... so do you mind telling me how much did your 1D MkIII set you back? I checked on the price for the 1Ds Mk III, and it is going for HKD 56,000 at the moment.

Hey, it's just a suggestion, maybe next time I visit Macau, maybe we can do a little tour around town and do some shooting together, eh? Check out some of my Macau photos at my DA page here, dude. Azyiu's deviantART Gallery Enjoy.


----------



## Decreate (Dec 27, 2007)

Paid around MOP33,000...and I still haven't informed my gf about this heh heh... 

If you do come to Macau, let me know...I'm sure I can learn a few things from you. The only thing is that I don't get weekends and public holidays off as I'm working in a hotel...

Anyway, here's a link to what I've been shooting with my 20D so far... Augustus Au (Decreate)'s photos- powered by SmugMug


----------

